# Best of IAP Contest



## Scott (Aug 21, 2011)

First of all, here is the link:

The "Best of IAP" Pen Contest

I hope you all took our hints a while back seriously, and got started on your High End pens for this contest.

Please take a look at the rules, and then post any questions here.  The descriptions for the various categories are arbitrary, and are for purposes of this contest only.

The deadline is only one month away.  Sorry, but we have a time schedule to fit within.  I wasn't specific on the prizes.  There will be prizes.  The prizes are still evolving.  And besides, this isn't about the prizes.  It's about the recognition.

This is the contest for all you very accomplished penmakers.  Please note the rule about not posting photos or descriptions of your entry pens before the contest deadline of September 21st.

There will be other questions and answers, but the rules are pretty simple and explanatory.  Please look at them.  If you intend to enter a pen, please read and understand the rules.

Now, let the contest begin!

The "Best of IAP" Pen Contest

Scott.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 21, 2011)

Whoo hoo thanks Scott

I only have one question why 4 catagories and only three submissions allowed?


----------



## Rick P (Aug 21, 2011)

Not that I think for a moment I have a shot in hell but I am out. August and September are way too busy for me to turn much beyond covering my orders. 

Hope this is an annual thing.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hmmm, this looks fun!!! I think I will give it a shot!!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 21, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> Hmmm, this looks fun!!! I think I will give it a shot!!


Oh yeah - proof it


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 21, 2011)

BRobbins629 said:


> seamus7227 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, this looks fun!!! I think I will give it a shot!!
> ...



eh, eh, eh!!!! we cant talk about our submissions:biggrin::tongue:


----------



## Scott (Aug 21, 2011)

mredburn said:


> Whoo hoo thanks Scott
> 
> I only have one question why 4 catagories and only three submissions allowed?



It makes it so one person can't win all four categories.

Scott.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 21, 2011)

Rule says: Note that the judges will open your pens and possibly even write with them. 

If we submit a fountain pen, should it be inked?


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks Scott. Another good reason to make more pens! :biggrin:


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks like I better start casting!!


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Aug 21, 2011)

I may take a kick at the cat,  :cat: the only question will be how hard will the cat fight back. :at-wits-end::beat-up:


----------



## Curly (Aug 21, 2011)

Displaced Canadian said:


> I may take a kick at the cat,  :cat: the only question will be how hard will the cat fight back. :at-wits-end::beat-up:



If you are just going to kick him, not to much. If you want to kick him into a pressure pot full of resin....................That might take a little doing. :wink:


----------



## Scott (Aug 22, 2011)

BRobbins629 said:


> Rule says: Note that the judges will open your pens and possibly even write with them.
> 
> If we submit a fountain pen, should it be inked?



Hi Bruce!

No, I wouldn't ink a fountain pen.  If they want to try it, they know enough to dip it.  I imagine they would do this to see how the pen balances and feels in the hand.

Scott.


----------



## firewhatfire (Aug 22, 2011)

OK for those of us say less than 6 months into this penturning world what would be the least expensive kit to use to get into the game?  I have read the rules and just trying to gain a little insight.  I don't remember seeing the thread about getting everything ready ahead of time.

I am not qualified for kitless(YET) so thats out.  I am definately not in the open class.  So that only leaves segments and casting which I consider myself a beginner at both.  Buying a couple of nice kits to play is worth it if  I can eventually expand into those. I am just trying to see where the starting line is.


----------



## philb (Aug 22, 2011)

Seems like a good idea! 

There just doesn't seem to be much of a timeframe to work with, if you wanted to make specifically for the comp then only a couple of weeks. If your inetrnational like me, then it would require over two weeks for postage time just to be sure it got there!

PHIL


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 22, 2011)

Will they put an acrylic (PR) pen in a woodturning magazine?


----------



## Scott (Aug 22, 2011)

firewhatfire said:


> OK for those of us say less than 6 months into this penturning world what would be the least expensive kit to use to get into the game?  I have read the rules and just trying to gain a little insight.  I don't remember seeing the thread about getting everything ready ahead of time.
> 
> I am not qualified for kitless(YET) so thats out.  I am definately not in the open class.  So that only leaves segments and casting which I consider myself a beginner at both.  Buying a couple of nice kits to play is worth it if  I can eventually expand into those. I am just trying to see where the starting line is.



Hi Phil!

It's not about the kit.  It's more like what you can do in spite of the kit!  Have you ever had some wild idea for a pen?  Something you're not sure would really work?  This is the contest for that.  And while it is the place for those wild ideas, don't forget that it is not just mere competency in pen making that will get you through.  Your fit and finish will have to be spot on.

I encourage you to jump in and let your creative juices fly.  If you get down to the deadline and decide not to enter, you'll save $20, but you'll also have pushed your pen making up a notch.

And ultimately it's not about how long you've been doing this, but about what you produce.  And don't count out the Open category.  That's where you can enter a pen that meets your specifications, rather than one that meets ours.

Scott.


----------



## Scott (Aug 22, 2011)

philbaldwin said:


> Seems like a good idea!
> 
> There just doesn't seem to be much of a timeframe to work with, if you wanted to make specifically for the comp then only a couple of weeks. If your inetrnational like me, then it would require over two weeks for postage time just to be sure it got there!
> 
> PHIL



Sorry Phil!

The short time period is my fault.  I had wanted to get this started much earlier, but it just didn't come together until now.  Next year will be better.  Still, I bet you have some wonderful ideas floating around that could come together in the next week or two.

Scott.


----------



## Scott (Aug 22, 2011)

dalecamino said:


> Will they put an acrylic (PR) pen in a woodturning magazine?



Yes!

Even mainstream Woodturning encompasses a wide range of media now.  And pen turners know that we are hardly "mainstream", especially when it comes to what kind of odd junk we'll try to make a pen out of!  So don't worry, whatever you want to make your pen out of, it should fit right into this contest, and also into Woodturning Design Magazine!

Scott.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 22, 2011)

Any idea when the judging results will be completed or when the pens will be returned?


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey Hans!!

Scott stopped by the IAP this morning and left this message on the other thread:

 	Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *hewunch* 

 
_Any idea when they would announce the winner?_

 Good question!  A lot depends on how  long it takes to ship the pens between the judges.  I'm thinking we'll  be able to announce the winners by November 1st.  Maybe a little sooner.   Shipping the pens around is going to be a lot of work and will take  some time.  But it's the only way to really judge pens of this caliber.

Scott. 		

Not real specific, but we can sure understand the problem!!


----------



## Scott (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes, I really can't set a date to announce when I don't have hard dates for the judging to be done.  It will be done when it's done.  And don't forget that not only mailing between judges being a time consideration, but also two magazines doing photographs of the pens.  I think I'm being pretty optimistic about mentioning November 1st!

As for when the pens will be returned, that will happen as soon as I get them back from the last judge.

I hope this helps!

Scott.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 22, 2011)

Did you ever think you asked a question, and then couldn't find it? That's me. Thanks for the answer in both threads!


----------



## hewunch (Aug 22, 2011)

Also wondering if nuclear fuel rods are allowed as a pen material? Thanks!


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 22, 2011)

Scott,

The judges all seem to be on the East coast.  You could just jump in the ol VW and take the pens for judging!!

FIELD TRIP!!!!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Aug 22, 2011)

The cat won't let me get near him after I held up a cigar tube to his tail while holding a pair of lawn shears.  It was the neighbors cat and I bet that now he will stay out of my shop.:biggrin:


----------



## Scott (Aug 23, 2011)

hewunch said:


> Also wondering if nuclear fuel rods are allowed as a pen material? Thanks!



Depleted or enriched?  

Scott.


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 24, 2011)

EBorraga said:


> Looks like I better start casting!!



Nah...save your resin Ernie! :wink::biggrin:


----------



## jeff (Aug 24, 2011)

Scott said:


> philbaldwin said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like a good idea!
> ...



I like that part "Next Year" :wink:

Scott can't take all the blame; I was a little slow on the draw as well. I should have given this a higher priority than I did. I wish we could have given you all more time to plan your entry. Hopefully this will be a regular event with the same or very similar rules every year, and you'll have plenty of time to refine your design for a winning pen.

Let me add my personal thanks to those of you who can tolerate our growing pains with the first version of this contest and make an entry. This is a chance to establish some partnerships that could be mutually beneficial for many years, as well as to raise our visibility to a point where we can get some very mainstream publicity. Good participation this year virtually guarantees that we'll be enjoying this contest for many more years to come.

Good luck to you all, and I can't wait to see another amazing group of pens!


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks Jeff and, Scott for putting this together. I may not have a snowballs chance in the fires below but, I'm going to try my best to make the finals :biggrin:


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 24, 2011)

Scott said:


> Have you ever had some wild idea for a pen?  Something you're not sure would really work?  This is the contest for that.  And while it is the place for those wild ideas, don't forget that it is not just mere competency in pen making that will get you through.  Your fit and finish will have to be spot on.
> 
> I encourage you to jump in and let your creative juices fly.  If you get down to the deadline and decide not to enter, you'll save $20, but you'll also have pushed your pen making up a notch.
> 
> ...


 Started mine today. Something I've never seen before and haven't a clue if I can make it work, but it'll be fun trying.


----------



## wade45 (Aug 25, 2011)

Is the nib a "kit" part? And who is paying for shipping from you to the judges and back? Or is that coming out of the $20?


----------



## Toni (Aug 25, 2011)

Where are the rules?found them!!duhhhh


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 26, 2011)

I know all the judges and other people involved and have taken care of all the bribes. Don't bother sending in any pens, just send the $20.:tongue::tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 26, 2011)

workinforwood said:


> I know all the judges and other people involved and have taken care of all the bribes. Don't bother sending in any pens, just send the $20.:tongue::tongue: :biggrin:


there is still hope - 4 contests, only 3 submittals allowed.  Unless your alter ego (the big one) also enters, you can only win 3, so 1 is still up for grabs.  Now, so we can save some money, which 3 did you bribe for?


----------



## bitshird (Aug 26, 2011)

I think I'll just hide under the porch, and leave this one to the BIG dogs.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 26, 2011)

Better yet how much was the bribe?


----------



## Scott (Aug 31, 2011)

I received the first entry in the contest!  It's a beauty!

Come on everybody!  Let's get some good participation in this event!  We want to show the judges what we can do.  Also, the best way to assure we will have this contest again next year is to have an overwhelming response to this contest!

Scott.


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 31, 2011)

i'm workin' on it....


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 31, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> i'm workin' on it....


 

me too...... but not sure if i will have success


----------



## mredburn (Aug 31, 2011)

"Om givin it all AH got Captin yuull just have ta hold it together for a little while loonger"


----------



## dgelnett (Aug 31, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> Scott,
> 
> The judges all seem to be on the East coast. You could just jump in the ol VW and take the pens for judging!!
> 
> FIELD TRIP!!!!!:biggrin::biggrin:


 

After the storm don't you mean boat!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Aug 31, 2011)

Fun Fun Fun!!


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 31, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> GoodTurns said:
> 
> 
> > i'm workin' on it....
> ...



If I was sure, then it wouldn't be new!




mredburn said:


> "Om givin it all AH got Captin yuull just have ta hold it together for a little while loonger"



ironically, I am looking for some more dilithium crystals to complete my pen....oops. was that a tease?


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 31, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> seamus7227 said:
> 
> 
> > GoodTurns said:
> ...



Anyone have a suggestion on how to keep an Illudium Q-36 Explosive Space Modulator from detonating while I try to make this pen?


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Aug 31, 2011)

Russianwolf said:


> GoodTurns said:
> 
> 
> > seamus7227 said:
> ...



You're the one who out bid me on Ebay


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 31, 2011)

Displaced Canadian said:


> Russianwolf said:
> 
> 
> > GoodTurns said:
> ...


And that wasn't an earthquake last week, just me unwrapping this thing. :biggrin:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm all in.  2 on the way.  Good luck if you're not in my category


----------



## bitshird (Sep 6, 2011)

I can hardly wait to see the entry's after the judging and magazine photos. We are going to get to see them aren't we??


----------



## NewLondon88 (Sep 6, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> ironically, I am looking for some more dilithium crystals to complete my pen....oops. was that a tease?



If you're serious, I have some.. :biggrin:


----------



## Brooks803 (Sep 6, 2011)

I just finished what MIGHT be my casting entry. I'm SUPER happy with it but I wanna try to make another just to see if I can do it better.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 7, 2011)

Brooks803 said:


> I just finished what MIGHT be my casting entry. I'm SUPER happy with it but I wanna try to make another just to see if I can do it better.



Kinda late now that my pen is already  sitting at the photographers with the blu ribbon on it. 

:biggrin:


----------



## Brooks803 (Sep 7, 2011)

What makes things worse is I think I broke my thumb earlier today :beat-up::doctor: and now I don't know if I can even make another. Going to the doc later today to know for sure. Right now I can't do anything with my right hand!


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm out. 

I'm still working on it, but no way I can make the deadline with how tricky this stuff is to work with.


----------



## Scott (Sep 9, 2011)

The entries are really starting to come in now!  Don't get left behind, get your entry in now!

Scott.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 10, 2011)

With Brooks turning one-handed, there is HOPE for the rest of you (I don't do "innovative").

Everyone JUMP IN!!!!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Sep 10, 2011)

I was hesitant, but I just might give it a shot.....maybe.


----------



## mredburn (Sep 10, 2011)

Buzz the only way you lose is by not trying.  Go for it.


----------



## CGW-WoodWorks (Sep 12, 2011)

Any chance turned mechanical pencils like the one below qualify for this contest?


----------



## Scott (Sep 12, 2011)

Pencils would have to go in the Open Class this year.

Scott.


----------



## CGW-WoodWorks (Sep 12, 2011)

Right on.  Thanks Scott.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 14, 2011)

And you can't enter this pencil since you just posted pic, fine looking pencil though!


----------



## G1Pens (Sep 14, 2011)

My entries are on their way. Don't expect to win, but hey....maybe a third place. Gotta at least try.


----------



## Scott (Sep 15, 2011)

The deadline is drawing near, so let's get those entries in the mail - pronto!

Scott.


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 16, 2011)

Talk about coming down to the wire? I'm working on my finial....and waiting for the mail. I hope I get some clips then, I can finish it up and get to the post office BEFORE they close. I think I can send it two day mail if I have to. :redface:


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 16, 2011)

Because I'm a procrastinator, i will be shipping mine next day on monday!


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 16, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> Because I'm a procrastinator, i will be shipping mine next day on monday!



shoot, you can send it TWO DAY on Monday!  We aren't even close to "procrastinator" state yet!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Timebandit (Sep 16, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> Because I'm a procrastinator, i will be shipping mine next day on monday!



LOL!!.........Me to:biggrin:


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 16, 2011)

I love the suspense of waiting! LOL, casting tonight, turning saturday or sunday and assembling later that nite, might even ship out wednesday and same day it for the heck of it!LOL


----------



## mredburn (Sep 16, 2011)

HAh I just got back from the post office run.  Im way ahead of schedule this time. Shoot I even made a pen in less than 2 days this time. IT barely took me 8 hours to make the pen last night, Finished up around Midnight. Final polish and inspection today and away it goes.


----------



## Parson (Sep 16, 2011)

Will I get my entry pen back? I didn't see this in the link above if it's there...


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 16, 2011)

Parson said:


> Will I get my entry pen back? I didn't see this in the link above if it's there...


 

Of course, thats why there is a fee!:biggrin: But dont expect it anytime soon


----------



## D.Oliver (Sep 16, 2011)

Scott said:


> Yes, I really can't set a date to announce when I don't have hard dates for the judging to be done. It will be done when it's done. And don't forget that not only mailing between judges being a time consideration, but also two magazines doing photographs of the pens. I think I'm being pretty optimistic about mentioning November 1st!
> 
> As for when the pens will be returned, that will happen as soon as I get them back from the last judge.
> 
> ...


 
This quote seems to indicate the pens will be returned.


----------



## Scott (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes, of course the pens will be returned to you!  Well, unless there is one I REALLY LIKE!   ;-)

Scott.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Sep 16, 2011)

This may have been asked in an earlier post, but I did not read the whole thread.

Just wondering why, if WOODTURNING DESIGN magazine, which caters to WOODTURNERS, does not have a class for straight WOODEN PENS.

I understand there is a segmenting class, and they can be entered into the open class,  but the chances of a nice good old fashioned wooden pen has almost (and note I said almost) no chance of winning.
The chances are very very great that it will be a shiny bling pen.

So, once again, why no WOOD ONLY class in a WOODturning magazine.

Just my thoughts

Jerry


----------



## Haynie (Sep 16, 2011)

Cuz in they crib it all about the bling.


----------



## mredburn (Sep 16, 2011)

From the rules
"
_Showcasing the state-of-the-art in penmaking today.  _​
"
I would have thought that they would have had a catagory that was just for a wood pen as well. Maybe next year, maybe not.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 16, 2011)

Well, Jerry, you know one judge (Kurt) and another is the WOODturning Design editor.  So, I would think WOOD would have a reasonably good chance.  Two out of three judges are "prone" to wood.  

But if you DON'T enter, I can assure you, not only will you not WIN, you won't even PLACE!!!


----------



## Scott (Sep 17, 2011)

I was the one who came up with the categories, so call me stupid!  ;-).  

Scott.


----------



## mredburn (Sep 17, 2011)

Scott said:


> I was the one who came up with the categories, so call me stupid! ;-).
> 
> Scott.


 

I dont think we have to go that far.:biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Sep 17, 2011)

Besides we understand that it was decided to do in  short order and its a begining. Im pretty sure that  catagories will change or be redifined. That rules can be fine tuned if needed etc.   I think its a great start and would like to see it continue as an annual event.


----------



## Timebandit (Sep 17, 2011)

And also, a wood pen might win!! That was only one mans opinion that (most likely) a wooden pen wont win. I have seen some amazing wood pens on here that i think could easily win a contest, as the categories stand, so im not going to rule any pen out of any category, even the kitless and casting


----------



## JerrySambrook (Sep 17, 2011)

Actually, there is more than one person who has asked that question apparently.
I just happened to ask in public


----------



## Timebandit (Sep 17, 2011)

I wasnt refering to the question, i just think there are a lot of people on here that make great wooden pens, kitless as well, and i think they stand as much a chance as any other pens. Some here dont make acrylic pens, and I just dont want anyone who is just making a wooden pen to be discouraged and think that there wooden pen doesnt stand a chance. We need everyone to enter. We all have a chance. We also dont know exactly what the judges are looking for. Come on guys, make those pens.:biggrin:



JerrySambrook said:


> Actually, there is more than one person who has asked that question apparently.
> I just happened to ask in public


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 17, 2011)

I for one will be very happy if a wood pen wins something.  Particularly the one I entered.


----------



## mredburn (Sep 17, 2011)

I will be happy if they dont laugh at mine.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 19, 2011)

BRobbins629 said:


> I for one will be very happy if a wood pen wins something.  Particularly the one I entered.



Don't worry Bruce, I left the door for 2nd place wide open.


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 19, 2011)

well, that was fun!  spent a good piece of the weekend in the shop working on a really cool idea, got through almost all of the steps and managed what I believe the kids today call an "epic fail" :biggrin:  Had a great time and still have a great idea...maybe even have a winner....for next year!  Good luck to everyone who is participating, I look forward to your successes!


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 19, 2011)

Well, I managed to complete mine yesterday. Its leaving out today at noon, via Express mail! Hope the judges dont laugh at mine either. May the most talented artists win!

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 19, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> well, that was fun! spent a good piece of the weekend in the shop working on a really cool idea, got through almost all of the steps and managed what I believe the kids today call an "epic fail" :biggrin: Had a great time and still have a great idea...maybe even have a winner....for next year! Good luck to everyone who is participating, I look forward to your successes!


Jon, sorry to hear of this. If it makes you feel better, I used one of your clips on my entry. :biggrin: We'll both be winners!



seamus7227 said:


> Well, I managed to complete mine yesterday. Its leaving out today at noon, via Express mail! Hope the judges dont laugh at mine either. May the most talented artists win!
> 
> Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


Good going Seamus! Good luck!


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Sep 19, 2011)

For this week I have had the anti-midas touch. Every pen I touch turns to :frown: As soon as this passes I'm going to start on my pen for next year.


----------



## mredburn (Sep 19, 2011)

Like Bruce I would like to wish all the entrants in my catagory good luck.  Looks like it will be a great compitition.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 19, 2011)

Talk about stretching out to the last day, just dropped off at post office, says it will deliver to Scott's house on wednesday by 3 pm. Lets hope

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 19, 2011)

Jon, sorry to hear of this. If it makes you feel better, I used one of your clips on my entry. :biggrin: We'll both be winners!
 [/QUOTE]

just remember me in your acceptance speech!   I made three...not one, not two, but three blanks to work with and managed a different "fail" on each of them!...the base layer was a label cast...I've done dozens...and one of them bubbled, one silvered, the 3rd escaped the mold and was not re-castable due to the goodies in the casting mix....c'est la vie!  I do have "proof of concept" and will definitely pursue this pen!


----------



## mredburn (Sep 19, 2011)

Good luck to all that entered.  And Scott...... Thank you for doing this.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Sep 19, 2011)

seamus7227 said:
			
		

> Talk about stretching out to the last day, just dropped off at post office, says it will deliver to Scott's house on wednesday by 3 pm. Lets hope
> 
> Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner



Mine is going out tomorrow. Hope for speedy overnight shipping


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 19, 2011)

Never put off until tomorrow,



What you can put off until the NEXT day!!!


----------



## mredburn (Sep 19, 2011)

Glad to hear you made an entry Eric.  Good luck with it.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 19, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> Never put off until tomorrow,
> What you can put off until the NEXT day!!!



Sounds like some fortune cookie fortune:biggrin:


----------



## Brooks803 (Sep 19, 2011)

Best of luck to all who entered! I REALLY hope there's another one next year. Sadly I wasn't able to enter anything....worst timing to get hurt!:frown:

I'll be putting some extra cool stuff aside in anticipation of next year!:wink:



seamus7227 said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> > Never put off until tomorrow,
> ...


 
LOL...best fortune cookie I ever saw said: "That wasn't chicken":tongue:


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 19, 2011)

Brooks803 said:


> Best of luck to all who entered! I REALLY hope there's another one next year. Sadly I wasn't able to enter anything....worst timing to get hurt!:frown:
> 
> I'll be putting some extra cool stuff aside in anticipation of next year!:wink:
> 
> ...



......and the look on your face, probably PRICELESS!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Sep 19, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> Never put off until tomorrow,
> 
> 
> 
> What you can put off until the NEXT day!!!


 
Yea, that who procrastination thing gets really pricey! I hope Scott gets it as Fedex will promise. USPS couldn't even promise next day. Guess that will teach me. My wife now says, no mug for me this February.:frown:


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Sep 20, 2011)

Buzzzz4 said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> > Never put off until tomorrow,
> ...



Mine went out FedEx today also.  USPS also told me their express overnight is 2 day to Idaho.


----------



## Timebandit (Sep 20, 2011)

Phunky_2003 said:


> Buzzzz4 said:
> 
> 
> > ed4copies said:
> ...




LOL!!!!.....Mine just went out Fedex to................Darn USPS.............Costs me this years coffee mug to


----------



## G1Pens (Sep 20, 2011)

So....with most of the entries in.....when will everyone start posting what they entered. According to the rules we can post after 9/21...right?

Let's all post in the same thread...maybe call it Best of IAP Entries in SOYP???


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Sep 20, 2011)

G1Pens said:
			
		

> So....with most of the entries in.....when will everyone start posting what they entered. According to the rules we can post after 9/21...right?
> 
> Let's all post in the same thread...maybe call it Best of IAP Entries in SOYP???



You go first. We'll be sure to follow in your lead.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 20, 2011)

Buzzzz4 said:


> G1Pens said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I second that!!:biggrin:


----------



## Timebandit (Sep 20, 2011)

G1Pens said:


> So....with most of the entries in.....when will everyone start posting what they entered. According to the rules we can post after 9/21...right?
> 
> Let's all post in the same thread...maybe call it Best of IAP Entries in SOYP???



Im thinking more along the lines of a Sticky in the SOYP that all of our entries go into. So we post it in SOYP but it goes into the Stickey, so that we dont get 150 pens being shown all in one thread, and thousands of comments about them. I would like to show multiple pictures and comment on everyones great work and if everyone does that we could end up with a 1000 page thread, and everyone would have to go through all of the pages just to see all of the pens. I think this would be more effective.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ah, what the heck, here is one of mine::::::biggrin::biggrin:

 

 

PYSCH!!!


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Sep 20, 2011)

I didn't photo mine.  Knew I forgot something...


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 20, 2011)

Phunky_2003 said:


> I didn't photo mine. Knew I forgot something...


 
Heck, i didnt either, cuz i figured they would do it for me:biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Sep 20, 2011)

I will be glad to lend you guys some photos of my old work if that would help a guy out.:biggrin:


----------



## D.Oliver (Sep 20, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> Heck, i didnt either, cuz i figured they would do it for me:biggrin:


 
I think once they realize you scrolled a *1933 Saint-Gaudens Gold Double Eagle Coin *for your pen the only picture being taken will be a mugshot!


----------



## Timebandit (Sep 20, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> Phunky_2003 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't photo mine. Knew I forgot something...
> ...



LOL!!.......I just took pictures in case there pictures of MY "PENSSS" werent good enough for the magazine!!!:wink::biggrin:


----------



## Scott (Sep 20, 2011)

Phunky_2003 said:


> Mine went out FedEx today also.  USPS also told me their express overnight is 2 day to Idaho.



It takes extra time to load the mail on the mules and bring it over the mountains!  

Scott.


----------



## Scott (Sep 20, 2011)

G1Pens said:


> So....with most of the entries in.....when will everyone start posting what they entered. According to the rules we can post after 9/21...right?
> 
> Let's all post in the same thread...maybe call it Best of IAP Entries in SOYP???



Yes, after 9/21 you can post pictures!  And I also think one thread stickied for that purpose on SOYP would be perfect!

The entries are pouring in now.  There are some exciting pens being entered!  The judges will have their work cut out for them!

Scott.


----------



## mredburn (Sep 21, 2011)

Scott would you let us know how many members entered and how many entries you recieved.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Sep 21, 2011)

Woohoo! Fedex says my package is at Scott's door. Knock Knock your winner is here!


----------



## mredburn (Sep 21, 2011)

He dont have no more room for winners. He has all he can take. YOURS is late it will have to stand behind the other winners and look sad..... :frown:

On another note my dad walked in and asked if I had won yet...


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Sep 21, 2011)

No, no, not late. Fashionably ontime like all winners :biggrin:



mredburn said:


> He dont have no more room for winners. He has all he can take. YOURS is late it will have to stand behind the other winners and look sad..... :frown:
> 
> On another note my dad walked in and asked if I had won yet...


----------



## Timebandit (Sep 21, 2011)

Mines been delivered TOOOOOOOOO!!!! Saving the best for last:wink::biggrin:


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 21, 2011)

Timebandit said:


> Mines been delivered TOOOOOOOOO!!!! Saving the best for last:wink::biggrin:


 
Not quite, mine wont show up till 3pm:biggrin:


----------



## Timebandit (Sep 21, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> Timebandit said:
> 
> 
> > Mines been delivered TOOOOOOOOO!!!! Saving the best for last:wink::biggrin:
> ...




:frown:


----------



## Scott (Sep 21, 2011)

Well, the entries are pretty much here now.  I will give it through the end of the day just in case.  This is going to be quite a contest!

Seamus, check your messages.

As of Midnight, you all can start posting pictures of your entries over in the SOYP.  Remember that we were going to keep them all in one thread.  If Curtis or Andrew could facillitate this thread over there, making it sticky for a week or so, I would appreciate it!

I'll stop back later and give you the statistics, once it's official!

Scott.


----------



## D.Oliver (Sep 21, 2011)

Awesome, I can't wait to see all of these masterpieces!


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 21, 2011)

Scott said:


> Well, the entries are pretty much here now. I will give it through the end of the day just in case. This is going to be quite a contest!
> 
> Seamus, check your messages.
> 
> ...


 
got it! wew, thanks Scott


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Sep 22, 2011)

So where are those pics? Who is brave enough to go first?


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 22, 2011)

Buzzzz4 said:


> So where are those pics? Who is brave enough to go first?


 We have to wait for Jeff or Curtis to set it up in a sticky in the SOYP forum!


----------



## mredburn (Sep 22, 2011)

Has anybody asked them to make a sticky thread? outside of this thread?


----------



## Timebandit (Sep 22, 2011)

mredburn said:


> Has anybody asked them to make a sticky thread? outside of this thread?



I just PM'd Andrew about it, so we will see what happens. Im ready to show mine:biggrin:


----------



## Scott (Sep 22, 2011)

If anybody has sent an entry for this contest, and you have NOT received an E-Mail from me, then please send me an E-Mail now!  Thanks!

Scott.


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 22, 2011)

Timebandit said:


> mredburn said:
> 
> 
> > Has anybody asked them to make a sticky thread? outside of this thread?
> ...


 We're ready to see it!:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 22, 2011)

Scott said:


> If anybody has sent an entry for this contest, and you have NOT received an E-Mail from me, then please send me an E-Mail now! Thanks!
> 
> Scott.


 Got mine, thank you!:biggrin:


----------



## Timebandit (Sep 22, 2011)

dalecamino said:


> Timebandit said:
> 
> 
> > mredburn said:
> ...



You mean them..............i sent 3:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 22, 2011)

Timebandit said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > Timebandit said:
> ...


 That's right, I forgot. I only sent one.......the RIGHT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## Timebandit (Sep 22, 2011)

dalecamino said:


> Timebandit said:
> 
> 
> > dalecamino said:
> ...




LOL!!!! Dang........i guess that means i sent the wrong one:frown: Maybe next year:tongue:


----------



## Scott (Sep 23, 2011)

I sent the pens to the judges yesterday!

Seventeen people entered a total of 31 pens (or pencils).

Fourteen in the Casting Category

Four in the segmented Category

Five in the Kitless Category

Eight in the Open Class

Scott.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 23, 2011)

WOOHOO!!! THANKS FOR THE UPDATE SCOTT! More people in the Casting category than in expected, thats awesome! Good Luck to all entrants


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 23, 2011)

Guess I picked the right categories - the ones with the fewest entrants!! Good luck to all. 

Do we have the results yet???


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow, a few more than I thought as well in the casting. We shall see what the judges like! Good luck all.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 7, 2011)

*I wonder how the judges are doing?*

:redface: I'll bet they're having one of the most difficult times of their lives.:wink:

If I could, I'd buy them a drink of their favorite beverage:bananen_smilies046: :biggrin: Just for consolation purposes, not to try and sway them toward voting for my one and ONLY entry :biggrin: 

I'm anxious to see who the lucky winners are. Good luck to all of you master pen makers! :wink:


----------



## Timebandit (Oct 7, 2011)

Me to. I also want to see all the pens that were entered, but i know some dont want to show there work. Either way, kudos too them for entering, and who knows it might just be there pen up there in lights. I wonder how long it will be after they are done judging for them to actually tell us who the winners are?



dalecamino said:


> :redface: I'll bet they're having one of the most difficult times of their lives.:wink:
> 
> If I could, I'd buy them a drink of their favorite beverage:bananen_smilies046: :biggrin: Just for consolation purposes, not to try and sway them toward voting for my one and ONLY entry :biggrin:
> 
> I'm anxious to see who the lucky winners are. Good luck to all of you master pen makers! :wink:


----------



## mredburn (Oct 7, 2011)

I dont know if they will tell anyone until they publish the results in the magazine. That would keep the suspense going.  To bad we dont have the email of the judges we could ahem "donate to their favorite charity" Ahem.....  The Widows and orphans charities ......


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 7, 2011)

"donate to their favorite charity"

What a splendid idea:biggrin:


----------



## Timebandit (Oct 8, 2011)

mredburn said:


> I dont know if they will tell anyone until they publish the results in the magazine. That would keep the suspense going.  To bad we dont have the email of the judges we could ahem "donate to their favorite charity" Ahem.....  The Widows and orphans charities ......



You probably right. I dint think of that. They have do have to keep us in suspense dont they:biggrin: Im on pins and needles:biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Oct 8, 2011)

It would make sense, that way the results are not all over the internet before they ever publish.  Do I hear Final Jeopardy Music in the back ground?


----------

